# Why doesn't this exist?



## nonconformist (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello I am wondering why you can't get an "Artist Console"
It baffles my mind as to why such a thing doesn't exist, when you can get standalone systems for gaming and not Art.

By "Standalone" i mean a system which boots straight into a graphics editing package, which doesn't need an operating system, where the Image Editing Application IS the operating system. 

I know MAC's are suppose to be the best system for Art allegedly, but until they make a simple box that plugs straight into a monitor, you wait 5 seconds you hear the machines LOGO (spoken) in a way reminiscent of the early consoles(8Bit Sound)

....then you wait 3 more seconds....
And the Image Editing Application has loaded with 100% of the Adobe Color Gamut with full up to date editing functions.
..then as a ex-console gamer, I am going to be VERY skeptical AND cynical of any Digital Art system.

Complete with a button on the machine marked.

*****************
{UPDATE}
*****************

So you get the latest updates at the press of a button with no complex additionals.

What I find *((so Ironic))*, (and the Irony is *wasted *on everyone else) is back in the days of early Video Games Consoles, they managed to make something bespoke and custom made for a purpose which(back then) was so complicated and simplify it so someone with no computer literacy skills could use.

If you opened up an Xbox, and tried to understand the complicated mechanics behind it your mind would boggle, and I mean MACHINE level language and processes behind how the thing actually starts as well.
I could explain how a boot processes works and blind you with Terminology like VBR, FASM, MBR, Partition Tables but I won't, and don't need to, to make this point.

<-You don't need to know that, and most XBOX users DON'T They just plug in wast 8 secs then get gaming.

All they do is this...
Video Games.

1. Plug it in
2. Flick power switch.(Machine "Cold Boots")
3. Put the disc.
4. Wait 8 seconds.
5. Play the game.

6.Press POWER switch when done. (Console gamer: WTH is a "System Shutdown" anyway, that sounds lame -D) )??


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

You mean like kinda on the lines of a cintiq but, as you say, with the drawing toolset essentially serving as the os (and maybe an in/out port or two for peripherals?).

Possibly, a couple of things that hinder that are 1) the unspoken social drive towards simplicity/reduction and 2) the parallel drive towards mobility. I'm old enough to remember 8 tracks and personally purchased 45 records. Even then you had the stereo _components_ which usually combined radio, a turntable and a cassette player all sharing one e.q. system...a marvel as these items were originally only available separately. *Then*, while pocket radios with 9volt batteries were a nice accessory, the must-have item of its decade was the Sony Walkman, a portable cassette player that for the first time gave people real power over their portable (although now we just say 'mobile') entertainment.

I really like your concept; it would probably be a much more affordable alternative to a cintiq and for folks who don't already own another digital device to create art with...but unless it would reduce clutter or simplify our lives...oh...and the market for it would likely be too niche to support mass production.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

The market would play an important role in this product...I would say if anyone would do it, Adobe would put out the best console but I don't think it would have the market to support it.

Although it would be a nice toy to have in my toy box


----------



## nonconformist (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't understand the first part of your reply corydulos.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Cintiq*



nonconformist said:


> I don't understand the first part of your reply corydulos.


He is meaning the Cintiq tablet...


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Myself said:


> You mean like kinda on the lines of a cintiq but, as you say, with the drawing toolset essentially serving as the os?





Nonconformist said:


> graphics editing package, which doesn't need an operating system, where the Image Editing Application IS the operating system.


"Os" short for "operating system"....toolset as in...



The Illustrious Nonconformist once again said:


> loaded with 100% of the Adobe Color Gamut with full up to date editing functions


Maybe..I was a little sleepy..who knows what I was writing, ha!


----------



## nonconformist (Jun 19, 2013)

**West Country Voice Just for Fun**
Noes, I means thems parts ere:
;-|)

@George924
The Cintiq is a very expensive piece of Kit, that's a little out of mine, and quite a few other peoples price range. It seems(from what I've seen thus far of Cintiq's prices) sadly, cheaper to buy an XBOX and play games on it than buy a cintiq and make masterpieces on it, but isn't it always the way of the world that its often cheaper to do something less personally benefiting than something like drawing and painting. 

Conspiracy?



> Possibly, a couple of things that hinder that are 1) the unspoken social drive towards simplicity/reduction and 2) the parallel drive towards mobility.



How is having the Operating System kernal seperate from the Program interface an example of GREATER simplicity??
If anything that seems MORE complicated. LESS complicated to implement, MORE complicated to use.
Or maybe I've epically misunderstood your reply. :-D




Just like the XBOX, PS1,PS3, Atari 2600, SNES, Magnavox Odyssey, you name it. Easy to use, way more complicated to code they're heavily optimized OS's.
It wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the earlier ones have an OS which works straight-on FASM Boot-Level unprotected mode.(Assuming Consoles have an "unprotected mode", like PC's do, and assuming Consoles use Flat Assembly Language).


----------



## nonconformist (Jun 19, 2013)

_Flicks Side-Switch_ to "ON" possition....

Waits 4 seconds....












PAYNE!!!
TERRRRR!!!


----------

